

What to do when a high-rep user is willfully breaking site rules/meta consensus? - eelke
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/301016/what-to-do-when-a-high-rep-user-is-willfully-breaking-site-rules-meta-consensus

======
bryanrasmussen
[https://sergworks.wordpress.com/2012/09/26/why-
stackoverflow...](https://sergworks.wordpress.com/2012/09/26/why-
stackoverflow-sucks/)

and

[http://michael.richter.name/blogs/awhy-i-no-longer-
contribut...](http://michael.richter.name/blogs/awhy-i-no-longer-contribute-
to-stackoverflow)

seem relevant.

